# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange, CA Oct. 13, 2019



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA October 13, 2019*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Second Sunday Oct. 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.





*
Always a great time!
I will see you there.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2019)

Bump for Sunday's Ride!
Come on out; always a great time.



Tag some members: @rustystone2112 @kevin x @Cory @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @rcole45 @Goatroper @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Velocipedist Co. @Schwinn499 @rustintime @the2finger @OC54 @TWBikesnstripes @markivpedalpusher @Rusty72 @63caddy @hector 
@sorryididnttagu  and a bunch more I forget......


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2019)

Gonna miss it this month! We'll be up at @island schwinn's bike show in Alameda!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2019)

Bump for today’s ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2019)

I didn't take many pics today; but a fun ride anyway.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah, I didn’t get too many pictures either.
It was just so good to get out for a ride, with like minded enthusiasts, that I forgot to take many pictures.

















Another great route led by Kevin.
I think, you can tell by the ones I did take, which bike got my juices flowing.
Fabulous original DoubleDuty Cantilever Schwinn!
Thanks for bringing it out, Cliff!


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2019)

I third that, didn't take many pics on a interesting ride thru some new areas of Orange with friends on a perfect day in the OC!


----------

